# Allgemeine Diskussionsrunde zur Verkaufspolitik



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Hey, leider habe ich hier im Forum kein entsprechendes Thema finden können, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher bin, dass es hier sowas geben müsste (und ich es nur nicht gefunden habe).

Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren, was ihr von den Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre haltet. Gerade die Entwicklung weg vom Kauf, hin zum Download, DLC's, Terminverschiebungen, verkauf halb-fertiger Games zum vollen Preis, Open-Beta's etc.

Kauft ihr eure Spiele lieber noch auf CD, oder gehört ihr eher zu denen die ihre Games als Download kaufen und solche Fragen, sind es z.B., die mich interessieren würden und worum is mir mit diesem Thread geht.

Sollte das eher irgendwo in einen Off-Topic Bereich gehören, bitte ich um Entschuldigung/verschieben des Threads, glaube aber der ist hier schon ganz gut aufgehoben.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Diskutieren


----------



## wievieluhr (23. Juli 2014)

Find das Thema ausgelutscht.

DLC=Böse
Vorbestellungen=Böse
Fertig.
und wenn man den Leuten sagt, dass das uncool ist, wird rumgequängelt und drauf verwiesen wieviel man doch für den PC getan hat.



Hole mir Games via Download..... hab kein Laufwerk mehr im PC.... (hab seit 4 Moaten mal wieder ne CD gebrannt, da kann ich dann E-Sata benutzen  ) Außerdem Müllen Die Hüllen die Bude voll....


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob man das so pauschal sagen kann. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es durchaus sinnvolle DLC's und man ist ja auch nicht gezwungen diese zu kaufen. Um mich zum vorbesteller zu machen müssen allerdings schon größere Boni für mich rausspringen, als ein Wackeldackel von der Hauptfigur oder ne gedruckte Karte von der Spielwelt, denn wie wir leider alle wissen kommen die meisten Spiele erst nach x patches ordentlich Spielbar daher und das wiederum find ich ein Unding. Dann hab ich lieber Terminverschiebungen, sofern diese dann dazu führen, dass ein Spiel mit nur noch wenigen, kleineren Bugs raus kommt. Dass ein Spiel fehlerfrei sein muss wenn's rauskommt erwartet heute denke ich keiner mehr. Wobei das bei spielen die lange zeit als Open-Beta getestet werden konnten meiner Meinung nach schon weitgehend fehlerfrei sein sollte.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

DLCs im allgemeinen zu verteufeln ist schwierig, es gibt ja durchaus DLCs die ihr Geld wert sind. z.B.: Bioshock infinite "Seebestattung 1+2".
Vorbestellen...mhhhh selten, Alien Isolation werde ich vorbestellen --> da ich mir dort zu 99% sicher bin, dass nichts schief geht....außerdem mag ich den Publisher.(SEGA)
Und ja, wenn ich Spiele kaufe dann am liebsten mit Hülle+DVD....."ein Sammler hört niemals auf zu sammeln!"


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Bin auch eher der Fan von cd's, muss allerdings sagen BF3 Premium hab ich bei Amazon als Key gekauft und bei diversen steam-Sales lohnt es sich auch öfter mal zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Shizofred (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist immer wieder schön ein Spiel mit einer Hülle zu kaufen und die netten Extras dabei zu haben.
Wenn man allerdings keinen Platz hat wird das mit dem Sammeln schwierig.
Deswegen nutze ich auch meist die Steam-Sales oder schaue anderswo nach Keys für Spiele die mich interessieren.


----------



## polarwolf (23. Juli 2014)

nicht jeder hat eine ultra-schnelle Anbindung ans Internet. Meine reale Downloadgeschwindigkeit bei Steam liegt etwa bei 500kb/s, ein Wolfenstein zu ziehen dauert entsprechend lange. Zu sagen, dass Laufwerke sinnlos und überflüssig seinen halte ich für sehr gewagt, beispielsweise schaue ich mir auch gerne einen Blu-Ray-Film am Rechner an.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Falls ihr vorbestellt hab, welche Angebote haben sich für euch eurer Meinung nach besonders gelohnt?
Welche DLC's, sofern ihr welche geladen habt, fandet ihr besonders Sinnvoll?

Ich merke gerade, das klingt so'n bissl nach Marktforschung was ich hier mache  Interessiert mich aber halt auch.

Wie steht ihr zum Beispiel angeboten wie iRacing oder ähnlichem gegenüber? (Wer's nicht kennt, bei iRacing fährt man ausschließlich online, Events starten zu festgesetzten Zeiten mit festgelegten Strecken und Fahrzeugen. Man zahlt monatlich, kann sich für eine Liga zusätzlich selbst Server mieten, muss aber trotzdem noch für bestimmte Strecken und Fahrzeuge nen größeren Betrag zahlen um sie als DLC zu erwerben.)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. Juli 2014)

Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach im Verhalten vieler Spieler:
Die Publisher haben gemerkt, das sich halbfertige Produkte verkaufen, ebenso DLCs oder Vorbesteller-Editionen ohne nennenswerten Gegenwert.
Viele Spieler haben einfach keine Geduld mehr, "müssen" das Spiel am liebsten schon 3 Tage vor Release haben, weil man dann ja so "cool" ist...

Ich kaufe Spiele immer noch auf CD/DVD (es geht einfach schneller, als zig Gigabyte mit 2MBit herunter zu laden und wenn es ein Spiel nicht auf DVD schafft, dann bekommt der Publisher eben kein Geld von mir, hat man eh immer zu wenig von ), DLCs meide ich wie die Pest (ich trauere den guten alten Mission-CDs/Erweiterungen nach, die zwar meist etwas teurer waren, dafür aber auch echt neue Inhalte brachten, deutlich mehr als nur einen Skin oder so) und auch von Vorbestellungen laß ich die Finger (habe mit Hellgate: London meine Lektion gelernt, sowohl was Vorbestellerboni wie auch Life-Time-Abo betrifft).

Würden sich DLCs und Vorbesteller oder Downlaod-only nicht verkaufen, wären die Publisher längst weg davon. Da diese aber anscheinend reißend Absatz finden, kann man den Publishern keinen Vorwurf machen. Das Problem sind die Käufer/Spieler!
Boykottiert DLCs und Vorbesteller-Editionen, dann gibt es bald auch wieder mehr Qualität!


----------



## wievieluhr (23. Juli 2014)

vorbestellt hab ich 2 Mal .... war 2 Mal enttäuscht....

1. mal HAZE für die PS3 .... idee war cool umsetzung unterirdisch....
2. Thief .... naja Game war halt so lala und nicht die Kohle wert. sieht mäßig aus und läuft unglaublich Inperformant....


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Bis auf den Aufruf DLC's generell zu Boykottieren bin ich da ganz bei dir. Es gibt aber durchaus DLC's die's Wert sind gekauft zu werden. Dabei rede ich allerdings nicht von einer Stunde mehr Spielzeit für nen Zehner, sondern schon DLC's mit nennenswerten Inhalten zu angemessenem Preis.

Dass Vorbesteller-Editionen ohne nennenswerten Gegenwert gekauft werden versteh ich auch nicht. Halbfertige Spiele sowieso nicht. Die Empörung und der Shitstorm, gegen Publisher die ein komplett verbuggtes Spiel für 60€ auf den Markt werfen ist heute auch viel zu gering. Wenn dann wird irgendwo im kleinen gemeckert... Bei mir ist es mittlerweile so, dass ich (auch zu Konsolen-Zeiten) öfter ein Jahr oder länger gewartet habe bis zum kauf. Erstens zahle ich dann nicht den vollen Preis und zweitens funktioniert das Spiel ein Jahr später meistens so gut, wie es beim Release schon funktionieren sollte..


----------



## IronAngel (23. Juli 2014)

ich persönlich kaufe eigentlich nur noch bei Key shops, Steams Sales. Liegt aber eher daran das die Games deutlich günstiger sind. Hätte ich jetzt keine 32 Mbit Leitung und ohne Limitierung, würde ich wohl auch eher zur DVD greifen.

Zum Thema Dlcs, eigentlich sind für mich nur die Story lastigen DLCs interessant. Sachen wie Waffen und Kostüme halte ich für Bauernfangerei. Bf oder Cod zocke ich überhaupt nicht, da spare ich mir auch die 15 Euro für ein paar neue Maps.


----------



## Shizofred (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe Starcraft II als CE und danach SCII HOTS als CE vorbestellt. Dasselbe habe ich bei Fallout New Vegas gemacht. Das hat sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt. Ansonsten warte ich immer, bis die ersten Rezensionen im Netz erscheinen.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

@IronAngel: Bei BF3 hab ich so lange gewartet, bis es Premium schon gab. Davon gab's dann auch noch ne Aktion für 15 oder 20€, also BF3+alle Addons für 20€, das hat sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt. Andersrum hätte ich mir ganz sicher in den Arsch gebissen, wenn ich das Spiel zum Vollpreis und dann entweder alle DLC's oder noch mal Premium geholt hätte.... Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich heute viele Spiele erst nach Monaten oder gar erst nach über einem Jahr kaufe. Ich hab diese Geduld dazu zum Glück noch. Sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich täglich beschäftigt damit, mich über BF4 aufzuregen, so hab ich es gar nicht erst und erfreue mich an BF3.

Auf die ersten Rezensionen zu warten und jenachdem dann zu entscheiden ob man wartet oder zuschlägt ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Plan 

Was ich auch ganz schrecklich finde, ist, dass es so viele SP Games gibt, die man schon nach 10-12 Stunden durch hat... Ich will doch keine 5€ pro Stunde Spielzeit hinlegen?! Da kann ich auch gleich mit Kumpels auf die Bowlingbahn/Billardhalle/Dart-Kneipe, und da hab ich dann wesentlich mehr von, als von nem Spiel, dass ich in so kurzer Zeit beende...


----------



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

Also ich fange mal bei den DLCs an da ich einer sehr ausgefallene Meinung zu DLCs habe. Ich finde DLCs nämlich klasse. Bloß leider wird das nur viel zu oft falsch benutzt und ich würde das dann nicht mehr DLC nennen, sondern einfach nur Abzocke! Terminverschiebungen können meiner Meinung nach einem Spiel nur gut tun auch wenn da ein oder zwei Ausnahmen sind wo man sich fragt wozu sie die ganze Zeit genutzt haben. Der Verkauf halbfertiger Games zum vollen Preis : Ich glaube da braucht man nix zu sagen. Wer da nicht schon beim lesen merkt dass das mehr als Dumm ist der denkt wahrscheinlich auch dass die USA jetzt aufhört uns auszuspionieren. Open Betas können eine super Möglichkeit sein um einen perfekten Kundenservice zu liefern, wenn die Beta auch schon angemessen ist. Und zuletzt: Ich kaufe Spiele nur noch digital mit Ausnahme von Nintendo Spielen.

-Sakul


----------



## Teutonnen (5. August 2014)

Solange dlcs wirklich eine Erweiterung darstellen und nicht nur aus der Vollversion herausgeschnitten sind gern. 

Aber ich kaufe Spiele generell erst einige Monate nach Release. Warum sollte ich 60 für die Alpha zahlen, wenn ich für 30 das Finalbuild haben kann? Ich spiele csgo und lol, damit lässt sich schon etwas Zeit überbrücken.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. August 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Viele Spieler haben einfach keine Geduld mehr, "müssen" das Spiel am liebsten schon 3 Tage vor Release haben, weil man dann ja so "cool" ist...


 
Das hat nichts mit Cool sein zu tun sondern ist Abhängiges Konsumverhalten, das ist das gleiche wenn Leute essen im Supermarkt klauen und von Mundraub gesprochen wird. Das wissen die Publisher aber nur die Spieler die Spiele ziehen nicht...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. August 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Cool sein zu tun sondern ist Abhängiges Konsumverhalten, das ist das gleiche wenn Leute essen im Supermarkt klauen und von Mundraub gesprochen wird. Das wissen die Publisher aber nur die Spieler die Spiele ziehen nicht...


 
Du hast meine Aussage völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen oder aber nicht richtig verstanden.
Du beziehst Dich wohl auf Raubkopien, ich beziehe mich darauf, das die wenigsten abwarten können, ein Spiel zu _kaufen_.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

Generell bin ich ein Verfechter vom Datenträger und DLCs kommen nur ins Haus wenn es was aufs Haus gibt. Käufe zögere ich oft hinaus bis man sicher ist keine Bananenware mehr zu bekommen und in dem Fall nehme ich auch eine Verschiebung hin


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Ich bin generell gegen DLCs. Ich hasse es wenn ich nur ein halbes Teil kriegen. Ein extremes Beispiel ist Crusader Kings 2, ohne DLCs kannst du nur mit katholischen Herrschern spielen, keine Muslime, Heiden usw. Das Spiel worde einfach sehr stark beschnitten.


----------



## Kinguin (6. August 2014)

Also ich finde,keys an sich nicht schlimm (wobei ich kaufe nicht bei Keyshops,ich warte dann lieber auf SteamSales)
Kostet einfach weniger und nimmt keinen Platz weg
Die heutigen Spielepackungen sind eh nix besonderes,ich kann darauf meistens verzichten,Ausnahmen gibt es allerdings 
Und was den Vollpreis anbetrifft sowie Release kauf : 1-2 pro Jahr maximal - dieses Jahr war aber nix dabei
Nächstes Jahr aber Batman AK und TW3 

Dlcs und Preoder Boni:
Also Preoder Boni finde ich schwachsinning,ich bestelle wegen sowas nie vor wie zB 30min Extra Spielzeit oder Rüstung/Waffe X als Bonus 
Dlcs mag ich generell nicht,gab aber mit Bioshock I ein sehr gutes  Ich denke bei Dlcs muss man eben auf P/L achten
Generell reicht mir auch absolut die Standardedition - diese ganzen Collectorseditionen nerven mich persönlich 
Aber wie gesagt kaufe selten zu Release


----------



## Veriquitas (8. August 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du hast meine Aussage völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen oder aber nicht richtig verstanden.
> Du beziehst Dich wohl auf Raubkopien, ich beziehe mich darauf, das die wenigsten abwarten können, ein Spiel zu _kaufen_.



Richtig aber vom psychologischen her ist es ähnlich. Der eine hat kein Geld und saugt es sich, der andere hat das Geld und muss es unbedingt haben, so wie der andere. Darum geht es ja...


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

@Veri 



Spoiler



das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Klar, Geld ist ein Grund - aber vermutlich nicht der Hauptgrund. Oft ist es weniger, dass man die Spiele nicht zahlen könnte, sondern dass man nichts zahlen WILL. 

Ausserdem - Leute holen sich, was gratis ist. Schau mal, wie viele Leute an irgendeine Veranstaltung gehen, welche sie gar nicht interessiert, nur weil es einen Apero oder sonst Geschenke gibt. 

Dann gibt es noch Protestsauger, denen es eher um eine Reaktion auf die DRM-Gängelung bzw. Dlc-Politik geht. 

Und "Demosauger", die sich Warez zur Kaufentscheidung holen - wozu sich auch einige Leute hier aus dem Forum schon bekannt haben. 

Das geht jetzt aber etwas am Thread-Thema vorbei.



@T
Ach ja, dieser ich muss der Erste sein-Blödsinn. Wundert mich nicht. Der Pöbel war noch nie der Rationalität (oder der Charakterstärke) mächtig. 

Ist andererseits aber ganz praktisch, denn so finanzieren diese Deppen ein Spiel und ermöglichen es mir, sechs Monate später das Spiel samt dlcs in der Fixed-Version  für 30 zu kaufen, statt 60 für eine kastrierte Beta auszugeben und dazu 10 pro dlc, damit das Spiel komplett ist.


----------

